# Kinds of art you HATE.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

There's plenty of thread for appreciating art, but what about art that you don't appreciate?
Specific genres of art that make you go wait, how the hell is this even art?

Don't slander specific artists. I mean _types_ of art you personally dislike.

Me? I absolutely _loathe_ poetry.
Or more accurately, I hate how low-effort word vomit can somehow capture a lot of attention and praise when most of it is nonsensical.
It's kind of depressing how someone's short little shitpost about _melting turquoise radio transmissions in my aching heart _gets three times the attention on DeviantArt than a beautiful painting someone put hours into.

Anyone can slam their fists into the keyboard and shit out an ugly word salad poem.
Let's reserve the term "art" for something with meaning that takes skill and effort.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 20, 2017)

You don't seem like a very fun fellow .з.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

This is a very Inkblooded-like thread. Hmmm...

As for me, i hate modern art. Yknow that shit where someone sent a white canvas to an art gallery and called it art? That.

I also hate fat fetish and inflation fetish art.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> You don't seem like a very fun fellow .з.



I'm fun. 
Just not for anyone else.
C:



silveredgreen said:


> This is a very Inkblooded-like thread. Hmmm...
> 
> As for me, i hate modern art. Yknow that shit where someone sent a white canvas to an art gallery and called it art? That.
> 
> I also hate fat fetish and inflation fetish art.



"Inkblooded" as in the user or "Inkblooded" as a catch all term for "stuff I don't like?"
Seriously, is there a single post of yours where you don't mention him?


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm fun.
> Just not for anyone else.
> C:
> 
> ...



Many, actually. I haven't mentioned him in quite a while. I'm just implying you act just like him, and that i truly believe you _are _Ink, on a side account and posing as someone else. You even share the same art style as him.


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 20, 2017)

I dont know what the hell it is but like those styles where you know you just _know_ this person also draws porn. Like all of the girls have weird puffy lips and Disney princess eyes and EVERYTHING is shiny and has unnecessary amounts of blush and it just screams "I make a living off of drawing Rule34 of whatever kids cartoon/anime is popular."

That or I'm just a crazy person?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I dont know what the hell it is but like those styles where you know you just _know_ this person also draws porn. Like all of the girls have weird puffy lips and Disney princess eyes and EVERYTHING is shiny and has unnecessary amounts of blush and it just screams "I make a living off of drawing Rule34 of whatever kids cartoon/anime is popular."
> 
> That or I'm just a crazy person?



The first person to like my art on Deviant Art had a style _exactly_ like you just described.
Their whole portfolio was full of fat naked characters with massive cartoon lips.

Don't know why they were interested in my drawing of a wolf. They didn't seem to be into furries.
Or anything that wasn't a fat woman/fat gay man for that matter.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2017)

Chibi style art. Or most of it. It really annoys me, for some reason! I just don't see how it became such a huge trend. 

When they did the newer Teen Titans cartoons in that style, I cried...

But if it's your cup of tea, I'm not judging, just find it visually unappealing.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

Simo said:


> Chibi style art. Or most of it. It really annoys me, for some reason! I just don't see how it became such a huge trend.
> 
> When they did the newer Teen Titans cartoons in that style, I cried...
> 
> But if it's your cup of tea, I'm not judging, just find it visually unappealing.



If the eyes take up 95% of the face, and the body is so small that it's barely visible, then yeah. I agree.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



Calling me a moron, yes thank you for proving my point. You know this entire overly hostile response is exactly the kind of thing he'd say. And you're a fool if you think Ink has the honor of being the first person i ever hated. Trust me, i have many enemies and all of them were made years before i even knew Ink existed. I gave you the benefit of the doubt at first and assumed you two just knew each other and connected because of similar interests. It wasn't until i saw how you respond to people that i started thinking you two might be the same. You have the same overly hostile, dumpster fire starting personality he had and the canine oc you drew as a request looks nearly identical in style to a canine anthro he drew to prove his backwards point that using references only hinders art improvement last month.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Calling me a moron, yes thank you for proving my point. You know this entire overly hostile response is exactly the kind of thing he'd say. And you're a fool if you think Ink has the honor of being the first person i ever hated. Trust me, i have many enemies and all of them were made years before i even knew Ink existed. I gave you the benefit of the doubt at first and assumed you two just knew each other and connected because of similar interests. It wasn't until i saw how you respond to people that i started thinking you two might be the same. You have the same overly hostile, dumpster fire starting personality he had and the canine oc you drew as a request looks nearly identical in style to a canine anthro he drew to prove his backwards point that using references only hinders art improvement last month.



You're either 12, or a flat-earther type conspiracy theorist who thinks everything is some kind of plot.
Get over yourself, it's embarrassing.

If I was Ink I would've told you to, I dunno, get vored or something.
Our art styles are also very different. Literally the only similarities are that we draw anthros.
I mean, by your logic I could claim that you have a ton of alternate accounts, because plenty of people act like immature middle schoolers and draw dragons at the same time.

Once again.
Take it to PMs.
I literally do not care what he said to you or whatever offended you.
Judging from your posts, I'd say you had it coming.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> As for me, i hate modern art. Yknow that shit where someone sent a white canvas to an art gallery and called it art? That.
> 
> I also hate fat fetish and inflation fetish art.



Anyway, back to my original on topic comment. Gonna forward it here.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Anyway, back to my original on topic comment. Gonna forward it here.



Don't act like you weren't the one steering things off-topic.

I hope someone _personally _emails you one terabyte of inflation fetish art.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 20, 2017)

So uh, drama aside?
Mmmhmmmm I've been waiting for a thread like this! It's like an early christmas present... *Squeeee!* 
To start off with, any furry art that leans towards realistic or semi-realistic! There was this one guy I liked? But then he drew vore / pregnancy. I got mad at him and he blocked me, so now because of that one guy I hate the style.


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I hope someone _personally _emails you one terabyte of inflation fetish art.


MMMMMMMMMMM SPICY!!! That's TOO freaking spicy!
You wanna know what FETISH I hate? Vore, Pregnancy. Those bellies always get round in just the absolute wrong ways and they always have these bulges and it's kinda gross. They're described as Stiff, Vore always has these freaking Internal shots or showing the Mouths of the Predator, and Pregnancy is just... Freaking Alien in it's own way... I've always been alienated by it.
I would have no qualms about bringing military weapons to fight a big vore pred with. I'm talking Tanks and Howitzers. Cannons of every kind, type, and size...


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Don't act like you weren't the one steering things off-topic.
> 
> I hope someone _personally _emails you one terabyte of inflation fetish art.



I see inflation art all the time on Discord. Its not gonna bother me if they do. I don't like it but i'm not gonna throw a fit over it.

And i'm trying to put this thread back on topic so the staff doesn't have to get involved.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> So uh, drama aside?
> Mmmhmmmm I've been waiting for a thread like this! It's like an early christmas present... *Squeeee!*
> To start off with, any furry art that leans towards realistic or semi-realistic!



Ngl i saw NSFW art someone drew of a realistic feline anthro and it creeped me out. Like, not semi-realism. It was fully realistic, and it made me wanna vom.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 20, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



You're so mature.

How about i draw you something sparkly and anime in return for this lovely gift? Eh don't worry i won't stoop to your level.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> You're so mature.
> 
> How about i draw you something sparkly and anime in return for this lovely gift? Eh don't worry i won't stoop to your level.



Yes please.
Please draw me and Ink's fursonas being all sparkly magical boys nya desu.
Arigato if you do.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> You're a moron.
> We're nothing alike.
> If we didn't mention that we knew each other you wouldn't even be saying that.
> Sounds like you just want to believe that because he wronged you some way, so you're taking it out on me now he's not around.
> ...


Welp, you _do_ really sound like him...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Welp, you _do_ really sound like him...



Really? I don't see any vore around here.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 20, 2017)

I do not dislike any art form enough to say that I hate it. There are forms that I avoid; I haven't ever cared enough about those that I dislike to consider listing them.

Dwelling on the ugly things in life only takes precious time away from focusing on the enjoyable things.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey.
I can trash talk ugliness if I want to.


----------



## Amiir (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## reptile logic (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Hey.
> I can trash talk ugliness if I want to.



Yes, yes you can.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 20, 2017)

Its very important we do reserve the word art for important things done with care time focus and skill. I as of now in this ice age of personal stuff being nitty gritty like crumbs everywhere hate written things.  They just dont work, written stories, poetry, are nearly never done good or well on here. It's like they stick to the same cringey focus on basic anthro things. Its really horrid in my opinion, I and many friends pals havent found any decent stories, books in years.

Frankly I think stories and poetry is overrated as its often betrayed to push some sort of agenda or personal feelings someone wants to fly around like a swarm of insects.

I also dislike 3d work on here in general, Barely anyone actually makes their own 3d content anymore. All asset flipped or bought from Daz3d. And most people who do, do it don't really care. Only met 1-3 people who take pride and do the "Death before dishonor" take on their works. Things just arent serious or cared for enough. Not done right, and not done carefully to say this is an important form of media genre is important. But people tend to make cancer before making real artwork.

I know a lot of people  who are doing these things, are aiming to try and make them good. Focused, I dont hate those people, I hate the who never change work wise and care wise. A cycle of insanity.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 20, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



I'm sorry, that just made me laugh like hell.


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2017)

The ones where someone clearly traced over a photo in MSpaint and it's so fucking bad. Worse still people buy their shit for more then you charge!!

I would post an example but I can't edit out his name at this time.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> I also dislike 3d work on here in general



But... my 3D furry art is beautiful!
Look at it.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> But... my 3D furry art is beautiful!
> Look at it.


What even is this it's so bad XDXDXD


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> What even is this it's so bad XDXDXD



It's fetish art that will bring me, like, a million dollars.
People will be lining up to see their fursona rendered like this.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 20, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> It's fetish art that will bring me, like, a million dollars.
> People will be lining up to see their fursona rendered like this.


Well, I wouldn't be surprised if you got a line of edgy 14 year old furries with their parent's (stolen) credit cards just to commission you XD Because they don't know what good inflation art looks like


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 20, 2017)

I like traditional paintings quite a lot, which is why I never understood why pablo picasso got such a ridicilous amount of attention. I mean, he might have been a very influencial artist, but his artstyle literally does nothing for me.



 
*              JUST LOOK AT THIS ABOMINATION*


----------



## sarcolopter (Dec 21, 2017)

I hate those styles where you know the artist doesn't draw porn


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 21, 2017)

While I like some modern art, the ones that are just a single color on canvas really bug me. Like, come on, at least do something interesting with texture of you're going to pull that. 

I'm also not a fan of the IMVU/Second Life 3D style. Maybe I'm just being salty at the people who only post screen shots of their avatar, but it just looks so bad to me.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 21, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> While I like some modern art, the ones that are just a single color on canvas really bug me. Like, come on, at least do something interesting with texture of you're going to pull that.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of the IMVU/Second Life 3D style. Maybe I'm just being salty at the people who only post screen shots of their avatar, but it just looks so bad to me.



Second Life is bizarre.
 My friend wanted me to play it, so I have been trying it.
I found a motorcycle out in the wilderness, but when I tried to use it, it sent me flying 500 feet into the air.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 21, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Second Life is bizarre.
> My friend wanted me to play it, so I have been trying it.
> I found a motorcycle out in the wilderness, but when I tried to use it, it sent me flying 500 feet into the air.


That is peculiar. 
I downloaded it once, went through the tutorial world, was like "meh", and never went back.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 21, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Second Life is bizarre.
> My friend wanted me to play it, so I have been trying it.
> I found a motorcycle out in the wilderness, but when I tried to use it, it sent me flying 500 feet into the air.


The magic of custom object scripting! Watch as people make fruit cannons! Giant pethouses they can summon! Do a stunt and splatter into tomatoes! It's a truly wacky and wild place there, at least once you find the right people!


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 21, 2017)

I dislike when people take a cartoon character and just draw over it to make their tummy big, or  feet green. 

example


Spoiler: barf


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I dislike when people take a cartoon character and just draw over it to make their tummy big, or  feet green.
> 
> example
> 
> ...


Um, yeah, badly edited vore / pregnancy / inflation's pretty darn bad, right up there with MS Paint or otherwise badly drawn versions.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Dec 21, 2017)

I dislike "art" that is traced. Just on principal.


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 21, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> The first person to like my art on Deviant Art had a style _exactly_ like you just described.
> Their whole portfolio was full of fat naked characters with massive cartoon lips.
> 
> Don't know why they were interested in my drawing of a wolf. They didn't seem to be into furries.
> Or anything that wasn't a fat woman/fat gay man for that matter.


I had this one guy who exclusively drew shit like that and I remember when I posted a journal about doing requests he was immediately like "Hey draw this really weird child self insert oc with these two background characters from a childrens show also this totally isn't a fetish thing" and it was just like..............._never message me again pls_


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Dec 21, 2017)

I dislike _my_ art.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 21, 2017)

Lately it's been certain fat-art styles. I love characters with big round tummies, especially if they're covered in fur. BUT those tummies have to be proportionate with the rest of their body, unlike that picture of Starfire above. I hate just seeing a jutting belly on an otherwise skinny body, but I also hate seeing drooping fat on a character most of the time, though Akira Toryama's made several exceptions for me. (I'm fine with it around the legs if the rest of the character's proportionately round and muscley)

I actually joined a fat group on DA to advertise my fatfur comic Splendimals, and a lot of the art in that group, which is a mix of overexaggerated fat humans and anthros, makes me feel very uncomfortable while inside that group. It's one of the reasons I started a group on FA called Earthquake Warriors that's dedicated to more proportionate fat characters. ...Though I often feel I go a bit too far whenever I draw Splendid Ricky. (He's supposed to be inspired by Akira Toryama characters like Jiggler/Buyon, Balzaak, Tuskateer, Grandmaster Nizmo, etc.)


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2017)

Well I dislike a certain "edgy" style of modern art. I recently  went to an exhibition that had pictures of wound and gore with no context and I was just grossed out.
I also agree with ellaerna. Blank canvases are terrible. 
The thing is there's a lot of good modern art that people are going to miss because they assume that it's all that low effort kind of thing.


----------



## Melazzee (Dec 21, 2017)

Ciderfine said:


> Its very important we do reserve the word art for important things done with care time focus and skill. I as of now in this ice age of personal stuff being nitty gritty like crumbs everywhere hate written things.  They just dont work, written stories, poetry, are nearly never done good or well on here. It's like they stick to the same cringey focus on basic anthro things. Its really horrid in my opinion, I and many friends pals havent found any decent stories, books in years.
> 
> Frankly I think stories and poetry is overrated as its often betrayed to push some sort of agenda or personal feelings someone wants to fly around like a swarm of insects.
> 
> ...




I make 3D art (from scratch, not premade assets), but people generally don't care much for 3D, on FA or DA. It's sad!


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 21, 2017)

Four words, weird-ass-fetish-art.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 21, 2017)

Melazzee said:


> I make 3D art (from scratch, not premade assets), but people generally don't care much for 3D, on FA or DA. It's sad!



It really is, I used to make a lot of snapple myself. Zbrush softwares, 3d game engines, 3d programs like maya, blender. A real rainy day when people want fake and fast things over original content. Never uploaded my 3d stuff on DA, FA feels more unfair and toxic due to how bullet hole filled a bucket the entire platform is.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 21, 2017)

sarcolopter said:


> I hate those styles where you know the artist doesn't draw porn


Well, to be fair, there are a lot of minors who can't draw porn anyway since I'm 95% certain it's illegal.

And some people just aren't into it.

---
Anyway, I hate fill-bucket tool artwork. I know that kids are beginners at drawing and stuff, but it just doesn't change how ugly those white pixels between the lines and colors are. I mean, is it really so difficult for them to use something that isn't MSPaint? SumoPaint, for example, is a free online program that supports layers. It's really not that hard to just fill in the lines.

I also really don't like fetish art because it makes me uncomfortable, and not an NSFW fan at all, although I don't mind if others are into that stuff. Provided they don't show it to me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Well, to be fair, *there are a lot of minors who can't draw porn* anyway since I'm 95% certain it's illegal.
> 
> And some people just aren't into it.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. It's mostly illegal to draw underaged people in porn (hence the extremely suspect nature of cub porn), but I can't find the legality of minors *themselves *drawing stuff. Seems like... if they want, who cares, leave them alone. People pretend minors aren't sexual creatures until they turn 18. On the dot! Right... Stupid puritans...


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm not sure. It's mostly illegal to draw underaged people in porn (hence the extremely suspect nature of cub porn), but I can't find the legality of minors *themselves *drawing stuff. Seems like... if they want, who cares, leave them alone. People pretend minors aren't sexual creatures until they turn 18. On the dot! Right... Stupid puritans...



Huh. I just thought I remembered hearing it was illegal. I mean, if it's illegal for them to view that stuff I figured it be super-illegal to post it. But it is kinda odd, isn't it? A lot of teenagers are more sexual than a lot of adults if anything because of hormones.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Huh. I just thought I remembered hearing it was illegal. I mean, if it's illegal for them to view that stuff I figured it be super-illegal to post it. But it is kinda odd, isn't it? A lot of teenagers are more sexual than a lot of adults if anything because of hormones.



I don't know. A school near me passed a rule that if teachers knew about ANY sexual activity going on between minors, they were to report to the authorities immediately. I'm like... I moved to the west coast to get AWAY from Puritanism! What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2017)

-Any art about MLP, Five Nights at Freddy's, Steven Universe or that cancerous Rick and Morty
-Any non-furry related on FA (I came here to look at furry porn not human porn)
-Art with Femboys (more on dislike than hate)
-Art with literal shit
-Art with diapers on adult or otherwise
-Cubart
-Art with Fart 
-Art with overly colorful fursonas


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 21, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't know. A school near me passed a rule that if teachers knew about ANY sexual activity going on between minors, they were to report to the authorities immediately. I'm like... I moved to the west coast to get AWAY from Puritanism! What the hell is wrong with you people?


Well, I suppose in that case, they could be trying to prevent teenage pregnancy. It does happen quite a lot(hell, my mom had her first kid at 15: the age I am now :/) But I don't see why teachers feel the need to get into their personal lives. They should leave that up to their parents.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 21, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Well, I suppose in that case, they could be trying to prevent teenage pregnancy. It does happen quite a lot(hell, my mom had her first kid at 15: the age I am now :/) But I don't see why teachers feel the need to get into their personal lives. They should leave that up to their parents.



Well, a lot of parents just aren't involved. I could say "these days," but really it's been a problem for... forever. So the only thing that would do is, these teens are going to be doing stuff. And now they're not going to confide in their teachers, because the teachers will go blab to the police, because if they don't, they get fired. Now you have a bunch of young people who don't know what the hell to do. That'll actually make teen pregnancy go UP, not down. I don't know... I can't stand this country half the time.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 21, 2017)

I will have to disagree with you on poetry. While we could argue the differences of story telling and rhythmic "word salads", there are plenty of writers who are major examples in poetry for a *reason*, one of those being the well-known Edgar Allan Poe. If you really want to set the bar super high, that's the kind of stuff you want to read.

As for art, any fetish art. Realisitically I couldn't care, but if confronted by anyone trying to sell the idea to me, my opinion would be this:

If art was like food, fetish art is reeling in a fish and tossing all of the meat and guts away. I'm not having skeletons and scales for dinner; you eat it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 22, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Huh. I just thought I remembered hearing it was illegal. I mean, if it's illegal for them to view that stuff I figured it be super-illegal to post it. But it is kinda odd, isn't it? A lot of teenagers are more sexual than a lot of adults if anything because of hormones.


May be illegal (certainly a legal liability) to host, and for adults to view, is more the issue.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 22, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> May be illegal (certainly a legal liability) to host, and for adults to view, is more the issue.



Assisting the corruption of a minor, is the term you guys are looking for.


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 22, 2017)

I dislike my own art, simlpy because I have amazing idea's, I try to draw it and it comes out either really bad or not what I had in mind...

I really need to invest in proper drawing tools and programs


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 22, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> May be illegal (certainly a legal liability) to host, and for adults to view, is more the issue.


That makes sense.


----------



## Nyashia (Dec 23, 2017)

I really hate the style where anthros have big lips, big eyes and some kind of glossy, shiny "fur".  I also don't like overly cute styles (chibis included). As for the fetish art I hate scat, farting, muscle, inflation, weight gain, fat fur, pregnancy, diapers and all the art where the characters have ridiculously huge breasts or genitals. Vore and hyper can be really weird as well, sometimes. 

I have absolutely no interest in "modern art". I can't understand why people pay thousands of dollars for that trash.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 23, 2017)

Anime art styles where even "adult" characters look like children. Its creepy


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Vore and overweight art.

It literally makes me sick to my stomach.
I don't know if I have a phobia of it or what, but I can't stand it at all.

It's disgusting and makes me feel overly uncomfortable.

I can't stand it.

But people can like whatever they like, that's just me.

I also don't like chibi, big eyed character art, or sonic anything, but it doesn't make me feel like what vore and overweight do.


----------



## lupi900 (Dec 23, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> I like traditional paintings quite a lot, which is why I never understood why pablo picasso got such a ridicilous amount of attention. I mean, he might have been a very influencial artist, but his artstyle literally does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's showing everything in one non-standard viewpoint, its pretty much the closest to what 4D look's like to us. I don't understand your point how this is bad when its fine for what it is?, as a cubist painting.

Your whole post is "i don't get it so its sucks", which is pretty damn unfair with the shitty inflation art made by edgy furry teen's examples here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't hate any art, though I do clearly steer away from a loooot of shit.


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 24, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Your whole post is "i don't get it so its sucks", which is pretty damn unfair with the shitty inflation art made by edgy furry teen's examples here.



not ONCE did I write anything even compareable to "I dont get it so it sucks". I simply find cubism (and most of abstract art) absolutely not visually appealing. Its fine for what is it, I never claimed anything else, but what it is, I dont like.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> This is a very Inkblooded-like thread.



That's because it is "Inkblooded", you can spot his mannerisms from a mile away.


----------



## aceskywalker (Dec 24, 2017)

Within the context of furry art, I'm not a fan of hyper-realistic art styles. 

Within the context of art movements (art history time), I don't like the ornate styles like Baroque and Rococo.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Generally, I like art that took effort to create and has some emotion and spirit in it. If it only took you a day to dish up, I probably won't like it.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's because it is "Inkblooded", you can spot his mannerisms from a mile away.



???
Either im hallucinating big time or youre in the wrong thread... I dont get what youre saying. My art is the art you hate, because its me?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> ???
> Either im hallucinating big time or youre in the wrong thread... I dont get what youre saying. My art is the art you hate, because its me?



They're saying the think the user maimkillmaim or whatever is you.


----------



## Byzance123 Rauss Khan (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't like to draw human/humanoid, I feel that this is mess.

I prefer draw anthros, and generally, this depend


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 24, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> They're saying the think the user maimkillmaim or whatever is you.



No, im not nearly reptilian enough to be him


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> ???
> Either im hallucinating big time or youre in the wrong thread... I dont get what youre saying. My art is the art you hate, because its me?


I'm saying you and maimkillmaim are one in the same person.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm saying you and maimkillmaim are one in the same person.



1. wtf
2. Thats got nothing to do with art


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> 1. wtf
> 2. Thats got nothing to do with art


In a way it does, the art of deception.

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> In a way it does, the art of deception.
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



I dont have the artistic talent needed for that. my biggest lie is prtending to be a furry and nobody even believes it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

It's ok, I believe you. :V


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 24, 2017)

I bet youre not even really a fox


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

£grabs popcorn£


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I bet youre not even really a fox



Depends on what definition you're referring to, bby. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Depends on what definition you're referring to, bby. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



You are just a man in a suit pretending to be a fox


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> You are just a man in a suit pretending to be a fox


Oh no, I'm a real fox bby, grr.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 24, 2017)

On the internet, no one knows you're a fox. 

On topic, I also hate scat art. The art itself can be very talented, but the subject makes it awful imo.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 24, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> On the internet, no one knows you're a fox.
> 
> On topic, I also hate scat art. The art itself can be very talented, but the subject makes it awful imo.



Yeah, scat's just kind of fucked up.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 24, 2017)

Also, if you've seen the trailer for the new Alita Battle Angel movie, the cgi they use for Alita's face is super weird and uncanny valley af. I hate it so much. Do not put anime eyes on real people. Just don't do it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 24, 2017)

Im not a fan of feral furry art. I came here for cartoony ass dogs not dog dogs..

Also this thread is interesting...


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's because it is "Inkblooded", you can spot his mannerisms from a mile away.



Oh i know. I was just trying to be subtle at first, but i failed and dropped it.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 25, 2017)

I despise anything having to do with throwing paint at a canvas and calling it art. A three year old could be the worlds most proclaimed artist, for all they care.

Side note, I also dislike Fanfictions that are between two characters that have nothing to do with eachother. Kind of like that kid's youtube spiderman and elsa bullcrap.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> I despise anything having to do with throwing paint at a canvas and calling it art. A three year old could be the worlds most proclaimed artist, for all they care.


.... That's my art style xD



I get a bunch of compliments and sorta made this paint style popular again in my area.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 27, 2017)

I think you guys are kind of missing the point.
I was asking which genres of art were disliked, and most replies seem to be _hey here's a fetish I really don't like._
Which is cool, but really not what I asked.

Honestly I just wanted to see if there was anyone else who hated poetry with the same passion as I.


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

I really think almost all forms of art are respectable, but I get most annoyed at people who use art bases (and upload it as their own art when they add to it)
I'd much rather see somebody's attempt at drawing, then watch them grow and improve as an artist! Nobody starts off good!


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 27, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I think you guys are kind of missing the point.
> I was asking which genres of art were disliked, and most replies seem to be _hey here's a fetish I really don't like._
> Which is cool, but really not what I asked.
> 
> Honestly I just wanted to see if there was anyone else who hated poetry with the same passion as I.


 
Sorry, this reminded me of this inspirobot quote I have saved. 

I actually really like poetry. From long and winding poems like Paradise Lost to frenetic and drug fueled beat poetry, it all manages to stir up my imagination and awaken my feelings. Though, there are always exceptions. Just thinking back to some of the angst ridden verses I jotted down in my youth makes me cringe. At least I had decent sense of rhyme and meter?

I don't know. For the most part, I don't hate any one genre of art, but rather particular subcategories or pieces within that genre. Like, I don't hate all modern art, but some pieces really feel like pretentious nothingness to me. And 3D art isn't really a genre so much as a style, I think? And I may hate country music with every fiber of my being, but I'm not going to write off all of music because of it.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 27, 2017)

Tagging is not art. Just mindless vandalism.


----------



## Parafrosyni (Dec 27, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Tagging is not art. Just mindless vandalism.


With tagging, for me it depends on how detailed the lettering is

If it's just squiggly, then nah, but if they do something a little more colorful and detailed, then I might find it a little artsy


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 28, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I think you guys are kind of missing the point.
> I was asking which genres of art were disliked, and most replies seem to be _hey here's a fetish I really don't like._
> Which is cool, but really not what I asked.
> 
> Honestly I just wanted to see if there was anyone else who hated poetry with the same passion as I.


I don't despise poetry but I do dislike it. Or at least, the kind you were referring to, with the extremely figurative language that's physically impossible to understand(as music is actually poetry since poetry is any literature that rhymes, even when sang)


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 28, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Tagging is not art. Just mindless vandalism.



If you're referring to sharpie scrawls stating "Adam is gay" on bathroom walls, sure.
Actual graffiti is great though and I will defend it till the day I die.
The neighborhood I grew up in had a lot of colorful and artistic graffiti, without it the place would look like shit.


----------



## Filter (Dec 31, 2017)

- Porn involving characters that look like they could be minors. It doesn't even have to be explicit.

- Art that glorifies abuse, hatred, or suffering.

- Urination, defecation, vomit, or foul smells.

- Stolen/traced art.


That being said, I don't hate specific *styles* if the art is original and done well. It's more about subject matter.


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 1, 2018)

godawful 3d renders and clashing eyebleeding colors, like, use an unnatural color if you want, but dont make yourself a chirublike kaleidoscope of terror


----------



## Vyyan (Jan 9, 2018)

The weird cartoon style that seems to be popular right now is that cheap plasticky looking 3d animation. Its creepy. Creepier than the fact i watch cartoons enough to care. There's a relatively recent (i think) Winnie the pooh series that looks like absolute garbage and im angrier than an adult should be about a preschool cartoon.


----------



## Malerouille (Jan 9, 2018)

I hate “arte povera”.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 10, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> £grabs popcorn£


Scoot over.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2018)

This is actually in my state capital's art museum and makes me sick.


----------



## Pewka (Jan 11, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> This is a very Inkblooded-like thread. Hmmm...
> 
> As for me, i hate modern art. Yknow that shit where someone sent a white canvas to an art gallery and called it art? That.
> 
> I also hate fat fetish and inflation fetish art.




i know this is probably an old post but i still want to say just in case that you're actually talking about post-modern art. modern art is stuff like Van-gough and landscapes etc


----------



## Pewka (Jan 11, 2018)

if i had to choose a form of art i hate its probably colonial art - because its all forced projection. 

newers stuff... loish... i think mixing western manga styles with Disney appeals to the lowest common denominator in the worst of ways - she makes all her characters look super samey and paints them all the same way. its just really dull and boring for me... and i guess i hate it because its so popular. not in a jelous way - more of a "i cant believe this is what society considers good" way. makes me feel gross.

maybe not so much anymore, but i used to feel this allot. now i just remember that most people are just super basic and struggle to appreciate anything too "out there"


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 11, 2018)

Pewka said:


> i know this is probably an old post but i still want to say just in case that you're actually talking about post-modern art. modern art is stuff like Van-gough and landscapes etc



Oh, yeah you're probably right. I'm referring to those weird sculptures that don't look like anything or a canvas with just a buncha random shapes on it. My terminology isn't on point.


----------



## defunct (Jan 11, 2018)

In terms of visual art, I absolutely despise cubism and abstract impressionism. Cubism I can at least respect as a legitimate (but terrible) style, but abstract impressionism isn't worthy of the title of art. I used to cringe in middle school art class every year when the teacher started talking to us about Jackson Pollack and his pathetic "artwork". The only reason it could ever be confused for art is if the creator happened to choose an appealing set of colors before spilling them everywhere, which artists should be doing anyways. On top of being awful, it doesn't require an ounce of effort, creativity, or skill.
I don't think there's an official term for it, but I can't stand _Tumblr-ified_ art. We've all seen it before- a popular video game character, always drawn as female and at twice their regular weight with skin colored an unnaturally green shade of brown with bleached blond hair, perforated with freckles and with shiny red blush on any protruding part of the body. Just terrible.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 11, 2018)

have i said it before i dont know if ive said it i cant remember if ive said it im a retard and my memory is shit

I hate femboy art


----------



## Pewka (Jan 11, 2018)

Nastala said:


> In terms of visual art, I absolutely despise cubism and abstract impressionism. Cubism I can at least respect as a legitimate (but terrible) style, but abstract impressionism isn't worthy of the title of art. I used to cringe in middle school art class every year when the teacher started talking to us about Jackson Pollack and his pathetic "artwork". The only reason it could ever be confused for art is if the creator happened to choose an appealing set of colors before spilling them everywhere, which artists should be doing anyways. On top of being awful, it doesn't require an ounce of effort, creativity, or skill.
> I don't think there's an official term for it, but I can't stand _Tumblr-ified_ art. We've all seen it before- a popular video game character, always drawn as female and at twice their regular weight with skin colored an unnaturally green shade of brown with bleached blond hair, perforated with freckles and with shiny red blush on any protruding part of the body. Just terrible.



from what you describe it sounds like you find it difficult to appreciate art that is more to do with the story and ideas behind it than the way the way it looks.


----------



## defunct (Jan 14, 2018)

Pewka said:


> from what you describe it sounds like you find it difficult to appreciate art that is more to do with the story and ideas behind it than the way the way it looks.


I find it difficult to appreciate art that doesn't look good


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jan 14, 2018)

Where do I begin? 

I'm not a big fan of Modern Art. I've been to Modern Art Museums, but lots of the art I just can't understand what the artists are trying to convey. 

In the fandom here are some things that I don't care for: 

All Fetishes (I'm not going to list them all, but let's just say there are thirteen identifiable fetishes on FA. Check the Browse area if you don't believe me. None of those, and none that would be considered a fetish.) 
Most Adult art. I like tasteful Mature Art, but not porn. 
Yeah, that's a pretty big umbrella, and I know this makes up most of the art here, but that's me.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 15, 2018)

UMM probably fetish art?


----------



## Vyyan (Jan 16, 2018)

Malerouille said:


> I hate “arte povera”.


I think i just found my new favorite art style. Its terrible and i love it


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 16, 2018)

What counts for art these day: Been a mashed up rotten gourd of fetish and non anthro stuff incoming in strides lately. Cant even find basic or even good thoughtful work of the anthropomorphic genre anymore.

But what really is the tick of the bite mark is when people make bad artwork when they have skill. I lose all respect for someone when they downgrade their content to appease someone else.


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 16, 2018)

pediachnid said:


> godawful 3d renders and clashing eyebleeding colors, like, use an unnatural color if you want, but dont make yourself a chirublike kaleidoscope of terror



Oh my god those ruin it all for me and make me feel like 3d artwork isnt even a thing anymore. It discourages me from even wanting to work on 3d stuff seeing these eye tumors.


----------



## Rovindeer (Jan 16, 2018)

To be honest photorealistic art is really a type of art that don't find interesting at all, like great this looks photorealistic but is that all ? What does the artist brings to it ? But I do love I when it's mixed with another style/ different textures though
I also don't really like art that reuses picture of popular cartoon to show trashy stuff, like this is been done so many time I find it a so unoriginal


----------



## rjanaconda (Jan 17, 2018)

I dont like art that is censored by anyone but the artist. If the artists intentions dont meet your standards then simply don't show it. that goes for any art but it a painting or a movie or song or sculpture or what ever


----------



## rjanaconda (Jan 17, 2018)

Rovi said:


> To be honest photorealistic art is really a type of art that don't find interesting at all, like great this looks photorealistic but is that all ? What does the artist brings to it ? But I do love I when it's mixed with another style/ different textures though
> I also don't really like art that reuses picture of popular cartoon to show trashy stuff, like this is been done so many time I find it a so unoriginal




I kinda agree with you on this one but photo realistic art to me shows the skill level of the artist and it certainly has a place in commercial art. However i don't want to go to a museum and see it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 17, 2018)

Inflation
Vore
Hyperfat

Coincidentally _all _of that is on full displays on FA's most recent submissions with a G rating








Scales42 said:


> I like traditional paintings quite a lot, which is why I never understood why pablo picasso got such a ridicilous amount of attention. I mean, he might have been a very influencial artist, but his artstyle literally does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I had to study his art the emphasis was always on the differences in his strokes and the shapes he used to create the images


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ooooh styles I dislike?
Well, if you're going to make art you need to have SOMETHING to focus on. There's people out there that draw abstract patterns stuff or claim they're photographers but have never heard of the rule of thirds before, and it makes me cringe just thinking of all the fools out there who will post pictures on Deviant Art or Fur Affinity under the false pretense that they know what they're doing when in actuality they don't.
Then there's realistic stuff that just doesn't interest me. Postmodern art is also pretty dumb, but I do like the "this is not a pipe" thing. I guess what I do like about it is the meta aspect, but even that wears thin when the act is repeated across several different things.
Don't get me wrong. There are things I can admire in the types of art other people disdain. Cubism is pretty neat. Almost like stained glass paintings or MC Escher stuff. But if there's stuff I don't appreciate I'll definitely point it out.


----------



## rjanaconda (Jan 22, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Ooooh styles I dislike?
> Well, if you're going to make art you need to have SOMETHING to focus on. There's people out there that draw abstract patterns stuff or claim they're photographers but have never heard of the rule of thirds before, and it makes me cringe just thinking of all the fools out there who will post pictures on Deviant Art or Fur Affinity under the false pretense that they know what they're doing when in actuality they don't.
> Then there's realistic stuff that just doesn't interest me. Postmodern art is also pretty dumb, but I do like the "this is not a pipe" thing. I guess what I do like about it is the meta aspect, but even that wears thin when the act is repeated across several different things.
> Don't get me wrong. There are things I can admire in the types of art other people disdain. Cubism is pretty neat. Almost like stained glass paintings or MC Escher stuff. But if there's stuff I don't appreciate I'll definitely point it out.




I disagree that you have to focus on something. Unless you you have a huge list of constant clients, then its hard to actually make a living off your art. So I feel you should be able to do a variety of things so if someone is willing to pay to get something done you can do it. Yes there are some types of art I don't or can't do, but being able to do lots of things has helped me to bring in some cash get some things and pay some bills. I'm not quite at the point to where all I do is art but I am slowly getting there.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 22, 2018)

rjanaconda said:


> I disagree that you have to focus on something. Unless you you have a huge list of constant clients, then its hard to actually make a living off your art. So I feel you should be able to do a variety of things so if someone is willing to pay to get something done you can do it. Yes there are some types of art I don't or can't do, but being able to do lots of things has helped me to bring in some cash get some things and pay some bills. I'm not quite at the point to where all I do is art but I am slowly getting there.


Well I meant for those styles, not for art in general, even though I'm basically contradicting myself here because I'm an idiot.


----------



## tamara590 (Jun 5, 2020)

dont hate me for this, mxm is everywhere, vore art, disgusting art [scat, watersports, puke, inflation, gore etc}  sexualizing cubs, feet/paws.
im a rare fur XD  [we need more female pov art, hehe}


----------



## Valryth (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't really enjoy gore at all.

There's a certain beauty to be had when gore art represents a particular scene that makes sense (in terms of a plot point it's trying to depict) or even just... something beautifully done? 

But I think that excessive body horror that's done just for the sake of being grotesque isn't appealing at all, and it's the type of stuff that scares me a lot so I guess I could never understand how some artists exclusively dedicate themselves to that!

(that said, keep doing your thing gore artists! I really respect your work and I actually think that gorey stuff is very hard to draw when compared to regular things, because uncommon anatomy and whatnot, I'm just saying that it's the type of stuff I don't really like spending much time seeing!)


----------



## GreyCatfish (Jun 5, 2020)

Porn and fetish art is something I really dislike and avoid.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 7, 2020)

There aren't really many kinds of art I dislike. I find a way to appreciate most of what I come across, either conceptually or because I think the artist has potential to continue growing. Even fetish art and adult content has its merits---while there are a good few fetishes I find odd or not very appealing, clearly there _is_ an audience for it, and just because it isn't my taste doesn't mean it's bad. It's honestly very mean and bitter to shit all over a type of art just because _you_ think it's 'easy', 'low-effort', or  unappealing. As a visual artist, the art of literature fascinates me because of how people can make words paint a picture, and my girlfriend (a fiction writer) appreciates illustrators for the way they can use images to evoke emotion or bring an idea to life.

But I guess if I had to be picky, modern art bugs me. Not the art form itself---rather the fact that it receives so much more recognition than other forms of art. It's just disappointing to see such simple canvases sell for thousands when I can barely make $100 monthly on custom illustrations.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2020)

-The CalArts/Tumblr SJW style
-Minimalist abstract art ("Square on a white field" shit)
-Anti-art


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 7, 2020)

None really.
-edit-
unless the style is innately racist/sexist/inately harmful in other ways, like black minstral theater which thankfully isn't a thing anymore (I hope).  In general though, based on artistic value I don't. I guess there's music style I don't personally enjoy if we count music  (though I'm not a musical person to begin with by any means) but it's not true that they have no value to those music genres.


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 7, 2020)

Ed, Edd and Eddy, Family Guy, Spongebob Squarepants, that sort of style.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 7, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> There aren't really many kinds of art I dislike. I find a way to appreciate most of what I come across, either conceptually or because I think the artist has potential to continue growing. It's honestly very mean and bitter to shit all over a type of art just because _you_ think it's 'easy' or 'low-effort'. As a visual artist, the art of literature fascinates me because of how people can make words paint a picture, and my girlfriend (a fiction writer) appreciates illustrators for the way they can use images to evoke emotion or bring an idea to life.
> 
> But I guess if I had to be picky, modern art bugs me. Not the art form itself---rather the fact that it receives so much more recognition than other forms of art. It's just disappointing to see such simple canvases sell for thousands when I can barely make $100 monthly on custom illustrations.


It's true that it's near imposible to make a reasonable amount on commissions , though of course as you know that's not modern art's fault and a lot more goes into simplistic pieces than it seems. That banana taped to a wall that sold for 100k apparently was a result of the guy taking like a year or two traveling around to different places and observing things relivent to his piece trying to find the exact way to represent the symbolism he wanted to and he tried a bunch of stuff in different locations including bronze cast versions and all different things before landing on the result he did so in some sense given he put all that time and prototyping into one piece that would be his annual salary, travel expenses, and cost of materials for all the versions he needed to test to get to the right one (and I'm sure bronze sculptures are expensive.) That said whether his journey was worthwhile, who knows but I guess that's between him and the buyer.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh, so art we hate?

I think nothing has quite annoyed me or given me more ire than *European Renaissance Art. *It's all we ever hear about in art schools; white-washed Biblical figures and Greece-Roman characters painted by artists who are only known as ninja turtles. Because somehow, nobody in the rest of the world was painting or creating, just the the little mass of Europe was. Never mind that most of us go for more stylized looks or motifs as explored in other cultures and almost never bother with this period's works.






_Overrated trash: Not even the original artist himself considered it his greatest work._​
For architecture, the style that really makes me uncomfortable is "Blobitechture". I'm not sure how you furnish these things, they look like they could eat me, and they're just... Blobs with no character. Then again I'm an Art Deco kind of person so it's probably not best to ask me about these kinds of things...





_Please don't eat me! 
_​Now as for the art you and I see everyday here on this website and DA, I think a list of things would be better than pictures.

- Despite being a fat and muscle artist myself, I actually don't care for a lot of the hyper sized characters. I try to ensure that my characters, despite their Rob Liedfieldian proportions, can still wipe their own asses and do ordinary things like sit in chairs and drive vehicles. I also don't really like how some art depicts fat women as being entirely helpless without some man involved...

- Vore and Pregnancy are two very big annoyance and distastes for me. As mentioned in another comment, the bellies are wrong looking, it's impossible for anything other than snakes and some mollusks to actually eat something whole, and pregnancy is a whole lot more than just bad anatomy going on. 

- While everyone shits on CalArts style, we all tend to forget the real monster: TUMBLR STYLE. Like it's one thing to make rather unconventional characters (I do it all the time!), it's another thing to go out of your way to make something very unconventional and unrealistic at the same time. Like I get you want to seem more "inclusive" or "accepting" of other people, but that's not how you do it.

- NEVILLE PAGE. Well more likely, anyone who thinks that those kinds of monster, creature, and xeno/anthro designs are gold standard for movies and games needs to get sent to the corner. I understand that you want to make obvious monsters, and you are quite possibly terrified of furries (FYI: furries still love werewolves and minotaurs, as Blizzard can attest to), but making something super ugly and eye-bleeding isn't the answer.

- Then we have situations when those monsters get female versions and they look nothing like the male counterpart (see Blizzard for this big oof moment too). Either make your males just as much as fuckable as the females or make your females as monsterous as the males... Bizarre sexual dimorphism is a trope I want to see die in a fire.

- Mimicking the style of Disney movies. Not a real "crime", but just something I roll my eyes at. Of all the studios to support, one who continues to perpetrate the animation age ghetto and be an absolute ass about copyright should be the one you want nothing to do with. Zootopia and Robin Hood are NOT great films, the latter for literally being one of the cheapest produced and the former for doing such a terrible job at trying to "teach a life lesson".

- Likewise, mimicking anime. Most of these shows are made with limited animation and a rather cheap, easy style to quickly churn out work with. If you thought cartoons of the 60s and 70s were terrible due to their low production values, what makes you think the Asian equivalent of "Saturday Morning Cartoons" is any better. I should point out that this is more aimed at the stuff produced for TV and not the stuff produced for film, which often gets a bigger budget to work with and can do more to not feel as rushed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> - While everyone shits on CalArts style, we all tend to forget the real monster: TUMBLR STYLE. Like it's one thing to make rather unconventional characters (I do it all the time!), it's another thing to go out of your way to make something very unconventional and unrealistic at the same time. Like I get you want to seem more "inclusive" or "accepting" of other people, but that's not how you do it.


It's not "diverse" enough unless it's got a big ugly red nose, a few adult humans' worth of body fat, Trigglypuff hair, no less than 4 deformities and as many psychological disorders (which are all really superpowers!) If you're still worried your character might still be seen as cisableheterorealnormativeist, you can always give shzngurrrm a kintype and headmates.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jun 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's not "diverse" enough unless it's got a big ugly red nose, a few adult humans' worth of body fat, Trigglypuff hair, no less than 4 deformities and as many psychological disorders (which are all really superpowers!) If you're still worried your character might still be seen as cisableheterorealnormativeist, you can always give shzngurrrm a kintype and headmates.



I never really understood the dislike for this trend. I think making a character "ugly" or "unusual" for the sake of being ugly or unusual is perfectly fine, just like making a character conventionally attractive for the sake of being conventionally attractive is fine. Plus it's fun to draw characters with lots of details and eccentricities!


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 8, 2020)

I've always hated the gross-out style of cartooning, like Ren and Stimpy, or similar works - I can appreciate the effort R.Crumb went to, for example, but it leaves me vaguely queasy.

*Edit*: At the risk of yucking another's yum, when hyperinflation, vore or fetishy art is rated 'G'  and left in general uploads because 'They're wearing clothes' or whatever, I want the post to just spontaneously combust.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 8, 2020)

It mostly depends on the artist style and his personality.


----------



## oappo (Jun 8, 2020)

It's not so much hate as dislike to varying degrees, but porn. I'm just not interested in it if I'm in the mood to look at art. But over time my outlook has changed to tolerate the NSFW aspect if there's an aspect I like.  Before I'd just avoid it vehemently.

Fetish art is more on the side of hate. It's just too ubiquitous, particularly here, and even if it's SFW, it often seems too porny. Like it was made for titillation. Almost all types of fetish art should be rated mature at the very minimum.

Not a fan of gross subject matter or art styles.

Things which have a small colour palette. I'm not talking about black and white horror type stuff, more things where you only use blue to illustrate a forest. It's either really boring or the person make heavy use of silhouettes and the like(which would look better with a variety palette anyways).



Glossolalia said:


> I never really understood the dislike for this trend.


I'd say it's more about the people behind the art, why they're doing it and their general opinions on art in general.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2020)

oappo said:


> Fetish art is more on the side of hate. It's just too ubiquitous, particularly here, and even if it's NSFW, it often seems too porny. Like it was made for titillation. Almost all types of fetish art should be rated mature at the very minimum.



This! There's so much stuff that isn't being touched on, but I can very well say it's anywhere that doesn't have the staff to maintain standards... Like Deviantart and FA! Though FA is more responsive than DA. DA takes years to get back to _one _report. XD 

I hate seeing... all of them, really. The foot fetishes, the bondage ones, screenshots of 'mom and daughter tied down and tickled'. I don't know why/how FA doesn't care if it's under a General rating. I hated that (while I was with my ex) his kids couldn't look up pictures of pokemon on google without getting inflation pics or just provocative poses. Luckily the kids were too young and innocent to notice/care or start asking questions. What's sad is all of the filters and restrictions were on. DX 

As for hating styles? I'm not fond of Disney, Warrior Cats, tumblr, recolours/tracings/base 'art', Steven Universe/cartoon styles in general. Any anime that involves characters with overly exaggerated features (eyes, breasts, ass, etc) or just oversexualize and fanservice. I'm not saying I can't enjoy any of these shows, but it's gotta either have a good enough plot or just... serve as background noise while I draw or something.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm not sure if it's art or not, but I hate the default pose they always tend to put My Little Pony plush and vinyl figures in. 

I mean the standard standing on all 4's with a blank look and a dead smile looking slightly surprised...like someone just jammed a carrot up their butt and snapped a picture (go ahead, you'll see it everywhere now! Muahahaha!!!)  

They all have personalities and obviously a lot of poses try to show this, but everywhere you go when looking at the figures and the like you see the same identical pony with no personality at all. Fluttershy's coy yet warm and friendly. Rarity has a grace and reality about her. Twilight's intelligence shows, Pinkie's insanity, etc... but nope. Carrots all around. 

www.pinterest.ca: My Little Pony Plushies | ... the screen in an instant do any of you own any my little pony plushies | Rainbow dash, Crafts, Pony   (random example)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2020)

Hmmm....
It's really difficult to bash an entire form of art since there are usually things within it that I like. 
I'm not crazy about graffiti because of the soft/fuzziness that comes with spray paint. Cliché' tattoo art, like skulls and flames and all that ugly lookin' stuff. 

I can't say I hate all writing. Not all writing is bad, whether it be fiction or non-fiction. In that regard, I hate non-fiction and anything written in first person.

I don't like people trying to sneak in child/cub porn, or involving children in their fetishes, or claiming they're legal despite having no anatomical implications of being developed.  I hated all of those Hanna Barbara shows growing up. Pretty much anything that looked grainy, I hated.

I think 3d animations can be good or well done, but I don't think I've ever seen someone with a style that I actually 100% liked. I find they always try to make it look 'as real as possible' and that's just not going to happen, so I'm going to hate how much effort they put into it because they failed to trick me. Or it's too toony, like with most pixar/disney ones with faces you'd see in shows like Fairly Odd Parents. I like semi-realism. Enough to make it relatable/believable, but not try to become something it's not. Or just be so absurd that you lose that relatability. 

If it counts, Indie games. Tired of seeing the same recycled crap being remade every other month, but never finished. OR if it is finished, it's because it's a 2d platformer that is the exact same as all the other games, but with different assets. 

SPEAKING OF WHICH, PIXEL ART. I can't get into it. Sometimes it can look pretty, but that 8-bit is just shit, yo. 

Okay that's enough from me.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 8, 2020)

-Tumblr sjw art, especially when they completely fuck up characters' designs into something beyond comprehension
-Fetish "art"
-Generic weeby anime girl waifu blob art style
-Furry art with flat/human faces or human lips for the mouth
-Art that otherwise has little to no effort put into it but people try to cover up that lack of effort and poor anatomy with the "it's just my style" excuse

I don't want to get too specific, especially with the last one, because I don't need to get beaten up by 15 year olds on tumblr again lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2020)

Bit of an odd thread- very old!

I'm not too fond of dada, expressionism, brutalist architecture, and futurist art. 



Spoiler



I love fetish art though. :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 8, 2020)

Nyro46 said:


> -Art that otherwise has little to no effort put into it but people try to cover up that lack of effort and poor anatomy with the "it's just my style" excuse
> 
> I don't want to get too specific, especially with the last one, because I don't need to get beaten up by 15 year olds on tumblr again lol



THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiissssssssssss! ^^^^
Do not hesitate to go into detail. I'll protect you. U_U


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 8, 2020)

Flat, lifeless, Western television art. It ranges from being bland to being gross to look at (_Adventure Time_, _Big Mouth_, and so on).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 8, 2020)

I generally stay away from stuff that uses bodily fluids except blood.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jun 8, 2020)

That was some weird drama in the beginning of the thread. I wonder what happened? Lots of replies from banned users. Makes me kind of sus.

Anyways, I don't like competent but poorly drawn NSFW art. Not like bad beginner-tier MS Paint doodles. I mean things like where the artists knows how to draw, color, render, and understand their art fundamentals but ends up drawing things with absolutely disgusting anatomy or just horrific proportions that are just baffling. 

Like, I don't know if you guys know what I'm talking about but I need to link them just to illustrate what I'm talking about (Pixiv has an age restriction feature for minors so links should be fine. No ban pls)


----------



## Bororu (Jun 9, 2020)

Honestly I had no idea "Calarts Style" was even a thing. I always associated it with Pixar and Renaissance era Disney. 

There isn't a style that I "hate" per se. If anything I'm only ever bothered by art that's good but not as good as it could be y' know? I tend to just ignore anything that is just outright bad.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 9, 2020)

I have seen some ugly arts featuring originally ugly characters/stuffs. I think the artists made a great job at making ugly stuff ugly, and I suppose it also takes skill to make something ugly beyond certain state, I appreciate them, nothing wrong at all.

But when someone does art beyond ugly, like heavy blood or gore stuff featuring originally not-to-be-so stuff, I get frustrated. I won't bother if it was some kind of projects or been requested to do so. But when nobody asked for and they do that, I think... is that okay? And why?

Not that I mean to offend or something, I actually don't 'hate' them. Just... if you ask me to pick one, that's my choice of 'arts I hate' (love the least). And the same thing from the first paragraph applies as well, I appreciate when they manage to make them that ugly or further, disturbing(blood and gore). Well, you know, skills.

Thanks to the fact that those unwanted blood and gore arts with originally not-to-be-so stuff, I need something really heavy to have a nightmare. In other words, they don't frighten me anymore.

(And I can appreciate even those heavy stuffs if the art style is cute, I can ignore the heavily disturbing features)


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> brutalist architecture


This.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Bit of an odd thread- very old!
> 
> I'm not too fond of dada, expressionism, brutalist architecture, and futurist art.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one in here who actually LIKES the almost-cyberpunk look of brutalist architecture?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> This.



There's a brutalist building in Oxford- the Tinbergen- where researchers study depression. Very ironic. 

Nobody can work inside it because it's crammed with asbestos, and they are having to explore experimental methods to demolish it because the concrete mono-blocks it is made out of are too difficult to smash.


----------



## soro (Jun 9, 2020)

Anime


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Am I the only one in here who actually LIKES the almost-cyberpunk look of brutalist architecture?



Perhaps I am biased, living in a Gothic city where they don't really fit in.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 9, 2020)

I am so annoyed by anthro sharks that just look like shiney dogs-

Sharks don't look that way...! >:u
And if thats your thing, stop calling them a shark, cause they are not.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 9, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> It's true that it's near imposible to make a reasonable amount on commissions , though of course as you know that's not modern art's fault and a lot more goes into simplistic pieces than it seems. That banana taped to a wall that sold for 100k apparently was a result of the guy taking like a year or two traveling around to different places and observing things relivent to his piece trying to find the exact way to represent the symbolism he wanted to and he tried a bunch of stuff in different locations including bronze cast versions and all different things before landing on the result he did so in some sense given he put all that time and prototyping into one piece that would be his annual salary, travel expenses, and cost of materials for all the versions he needed to test to get to the right one (and I'm sure bronze sculptures are expensive.) That said whether his journey was worthwhile, who knows but I guess that's between him and the buyer.


I do agree that modern art has its merits and that there is definitely thought that goes behind it. Have you seen the artist Jan Erichsen? He is a visual artist who builds simple-but-complicated contraptions and uses things like balloons, pasta, wood planks, and knives to express emotion through action. I personally love his work. It's very entertaining to watch

But like I said, it's not about the art style itself. There is some modern art and architecture I kind of like. To me, it's more or less the fact that so much other content gets overlooked because of it, and that even art schools use it to pressure their students into thinking that's what 'real art' looks like as opposed to things like illustration, character design, and other less abstract forms of art, as if those don't also require some level of thought

The style itself deserves appreciation, but the way that it's held above and compared to other art forms rubs me the wrong way


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2020)

Once art/music starts becoming less about creating something and more about making a statement, it generally turns to crap.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 9, 2020)

I used to dislike brutalist architecture, but I since visited a few cities where it exists in a monumental format - such as Moscow.  In context there it's just amazing.  I think it's not great out of size or space - it really needs to be massive to give the right feel.  But once it does, it's quite awe inspiring.

The local national art gallery here is brutalist, and I do like it.  Whether that's because I know I'm about to have a great day when I go in or not, that's up for debate!







I like most modern art.  Again, used to dislike it, but the more I was exposed, and the more I listened to people talk about it, the more I developed a liking for it.

Here's an interesting shot from inside:


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Am I the only one in here who actually LIKES the almost-cyberpunk look of brutalist architecture?



As someone who's architectural tastes really ranges from around the 1880s to 1990s and "neo-x" styles, no, you are not alone. In comparison to say to say, Victorian or "Classical" architecture (which often makes me think too much of totalitarianism/fascism), Brutalism has the potential to actually be more "liberating" than what people think it could be. Let's not forget that one time, people assumed that concrete was the be-all solution to creating long-lasting structures.

Personally I think what would do Brutalist design some good is to give it more of a touch of nature and colors. I feel like lots of small trees, shrubs, bushes, and flowers are the best way to go, especially those that are natural to whatever environment the building exists in.



Punkedsolar said:


>



This is kind of what I'm talking about when I say most modern architecture feels more "liberating" than some of the older, pre-20th century styles do. It's more of a "canvas" that the community can add to and shape the space to their needs (be it an art museum, an arcade, a social services building, etc.) without the building forcing itself to function a certain way. 

A well designed layout that's highly accessible will always be of more use to people than the angel on the roof will ever be. This is probably also why I don't care much for blobitecthure for that matter; oddly designed spaces tend to make it harder for people to work with.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 10, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> A well designed layout that's highly accessible will always be of more use to people than the angel on the roof will ever be. This is probably also why I don't care much for blobitecthure for that matter; oddly designed spaces tend to make it harder for people to work with.



Well spotted - that is exactly what makes that space work well.  They fill it with movable giant pillow-couch things and it's always got some people hanging out in it.  Sometimes hundreds of people, sometimes just one or two.  It's a popular spot for people to lie down and look up (at the gorgeous ceiling) and that's fully encouraged by the staff.  Kids are allowed to run around in it, so they burn off some frustration at having to be quiet in most of the rest of the gallery (there is also an impressive children's space which has had some utterly whack exhibits).


----------



## Faustus (Jun 10, 2020)

This. Just: This.





A little story I've often told is that I once went into an art museum in Walsall close to where I was living. It had some good exhibits - most of which were very old, hence why they were good and had recognisable subjects and interpretable messages - but as I was leaving, I spotted a large black sack full of rubbish. 'Oho,' thinks I, 'the cleaners have left that there, I'll be nice and take it down to reception for them!' Once again I had overestimated the postmodernist movement's ability and the art gallery's taste and discernment. I just noticed the tiny little plaque on the wall next to it in time; it was an exhibit.

I mean, seriously, I get it. Art can be anything that represents a message. But here I have three points to make:

1) It should also represent skill and effort. If all an artist has to do is tape a banana to a wall, or fill a plastic bag full of old cardboard boxes, then they are not even trying, and it offends me deeply that they can do such random and effort-free things and get paid exorbitant amounts just because they've managed to convince some artsy-fartsy elitists that they happen to be a famous artist. No. This is scam-mongery.

2) If the message behind a piece of art has to be explained to the observer, then it is not doing its job. I see a banana taped to a wall, all I think is somebody got rolled. I don't want to read a little plaque saying it's a social commentary on the nihilism self inherent in the white middle classes, or whatever other ridiculous and convoluted meaning has been tortuously twisted into service. I'm looking for a visceral reaction that reaches beyond 'this artist is a shite hawk'.

3) You can read a postmodernist message into literally anything. This makes it worthless. For example:
www.theguardian.com: Pair of glasses left on US gallery floor mistaken for art
www.independent.co.uk: Students left a pineapple in the middle of an exhibition and you can guess what happened next

So in short, I would be more interested in the random scribblings of six-year-olds than the majority of postmodern art.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2020)

Faustus said:


> This. Just: This.
> 
> View attachment 87944
> 
> ...



To be honest I think the worst kind of thing about art such as found-objects is that it's just dull. Found objects have been done a thousand times before by now- Marcel Duchamp's started presenting ready-mades _before the first world war_.  What little value they ever had for being provocative or scandalous has long since evaporated. They're just not very interesting.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> To be honest I think the worst kind of thing about art such as found-objects is that it's just dull. Found objects have been done a thousand times before by now- Marcel Duchamp's started presenting ready-mades _before the first world war_.  What little value they ever had for being provocative or scandalous has long since evaporated. They're just not very interesting.



When they're by themselves, I don't tend to find them amusing, but when there's a context or an alteration I tend to find it makes a difference for me.  Then there are sculptural forms from found objects, which can be sublime - it's still often characterised as found object art by the artists.  Manuel Garcia Calderon is considered a found art sculptor - this work is from found aluminium:






Duchamp just doesn't really engage me for some reason.   Plenty of his contemporaries do, but...I don't know.  Maybe I'm too prissy.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 10, 2020)

Faustus said:


> 1) It should also represent skill and effort. If all an artist has to do is tape a banana to a wall, or fill a plastic bag full of old cardboard boxes, then they are not even trying, and it offends me deeply that they can do such random and effort-free things and get paid exorbitant amounts just because they've managed to convince some artsy-fartsy elitists that they happen to be a famous artist. No. This is scam-mongery.



Stick figure drawings take no skill or effort, yet some of the best known animations (Animator vs. Animation for example) are nothing more than stick figure cartoons. Your technique doesn't really matter as opposed to the concept. A landscape painting that you spent several hours on and try to look as photo-realistic as possible will still lose to that random evil donut you drew in about 30 minutes. If anything, people want simplicity and style more than anything else.



Faustus said:


> 2) If the message behind a piece of art has to be explained to the observer, then it is not doing its job. I see a banana taped to a wall, all I think is somebody got rolled. I don't want to read a little plaque saying it's a social commentary on the nihilism self inherent in the white middle classes, or whatever other ridiculous and convoluted meaning has been tortuously twisted into service. I'm looking for a visceral reaction that reaches beyond 'this artist is a shite hawk'.
> 
> 3) You can read a postmodernist message into literally anything. This makes it worthless. For example:
> www.theguardian.com: Pair of glasses left on US gallery floor mistaken for art
> ...



90% of most Renaissance art is vapid garbage that was painted for nobility. And yet there's been far too much reading into these craptacular paintings more than anything else.  To me, the real artists didn't actually show up in the west until the late 19th century, when you were no longer had to rely on patronage from a royal court (in the same vein that Beethoven was the first real composer/musician, since he made music for his own livelihood and not for a king).

Also it sounds like you don't know what postmodernism actually is, both in the artistic and philosophical sense.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 11, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Stick figure drawings take no skill or effort, yet some of the best known animations (Animator vs. Animation for example) are nothing more than stick figure cartoons.


The animation itself takes effort and skill. A still image of a stick figure would be a different matter.



BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> 90% of most Renaissance art is vapid garbage that was painted for nobility.


True in many respects, and I don't particularly regard portraiture as interesting, but it's worth noting that even if a renaissance image lacks a decent message, one can still appreciate it for the skill and technique of the artist.



BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Also it sounds like you don't know what postmodernism actually is, both in the artistic and philosophical sense.


The usual excuse made by bad artists is 'Oh you just don't get it', to which I will reiterate point 2: if you have to explain it, it's not good enough.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm a little surprised at people talking about how art of the renaissance isn't real art.

People complain about the renaissance receiving disproportionate attention in art, even though only a small portion of renaissance art is actually well known and celebrated- and the narrative about what renaissance art is is disproportionately placed on Italy's high renaissance and a rebirth that broke from medieval religious painting- when critical developments in oil painting techniques took place in northern europe and themes of religious piety remained relevant throughout renaissance painting.

Blackdragon's claim that most Renaissance art was painted for_ nobility_ is maybe not the full story; the house of Medici that patronised artists in Italy was a house of bankers, _not_ nobility, for example,
and many of the most famous pieces that remain are alter pieces or chapel frescoes designed to be consumed by normal people who could not understand services held in Latin.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a little surprised at people talking about how art of the renaissance isn't real art.



Baroque, not Renaissance, but Artemisia Gentileschi was the absolute GOAT and no one can convince me differently.  What a freaking star.

Vast numbers of dudes paint the story of Suzanna and the Elders as a naughty giggle-giggle of a woman well aware men are watching her naked against her will, oh so coy.

Artemisia, a SEVENTEEN year old girl: That would SUCK this is what it would feel like!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a little surprised at people talking about how art of the renaissance isn't real art.
> 
> People complain about the renaissance receiving disproportionate attention in art, even though only a small portion of renaissance art is actually well known and celebrated- and the narrative about what renaissance art is is disproportionately placed on Italy's high renaissance and a rebirth that broke from medieval religious painting- when critical developments in oil painting techniques took place in northern europe and themes of religious piety remained relevant throughout renaissance painting.
> 
> ...


"It was white, and therefore bad!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "It was white, and therefore bad!"



I suppose a valid criticism of the way people think about the Renaissance is that its intersection with the Islamic Golden Age is under emphasised.
Much of the advanced mathematics that facilitated developments of scientific concepts in the renaissance came from the Arab world, or from Islamic scholars who had preserved and translated ancient texts that would have otherwise have been lost to history.

Some of these Islamic scholars are considered so important that they appear in famous works by painters like Raphael.
Raphael's paintings feature portraits of Islamic scholars, for example.
European history is a lot more ethnically diverse than people image it I suppose.
I checked some Renaissance paintings. Paolo Veronese's paintings of feasts and weddings feature Muslim men in middle eastern dress. Both Paolo and Hieronymus Bosch's paintings feature black African people.


One of the things I think it's useful to remember to think about diversity in the past, is that there were black Africans living in Northern England _before_ there were Anglo-Saxons,
and Muslim caliphates in Spain were sending armies as far north as central France _before_ there were Scandinavians sacking Paris.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose a valid criticism of the way people think about the Renaissance is that its intersection with the Islamic Golden Age is under emphasised.
> Much of the advanced mathematics that facilitated developments of scientific concepts in the renaissance came from the Arab world, or from Islamic scholars who had preserved and translated ancient texts that would have otherwise have been lost to history.
> 
> Some of these Islamic scholars are considered so important that they appear in famous works by painters like Raphael.
> ...


Well muslim invaders had kinda endangered these texts to begin with (caliph Omar infamously ordered the destruction of what was left of the great Library) so I Don't quite understand why anyone would try to associate this golden age specifically with islam, especially since it's an ideology that makes it clear that music, dance, and art depicting living things are forbidden


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't hate it as much as it terrifies me, but I really don't like Picasso's art...
Same thing with Francisco Goya.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well muslim invaders had kinda endangered these texts to begin with (caliph Omar infamously ordered the destruction of what was left of the great Library) so I Don't quite understand why anyone would try to associate this golden age specifically with islam, especially since it's an ideology that makes it clear that music, dance, and art depicting living things are forbidden



The Islamic Golden Age is the name of a historical period of advancement in philosophy in the Middle East:
Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia

The Library of Alexandria has actually been destroyed multiple times, including being burnt accidentally by Julius Caesar's forces- and parts of the Library were then destroyed at least twice more by Roman Emperors.
There's disagreement about whether some of the destructions, including the one you mention by Caliph Omar, actually happened though- because the story of Omar's destruction of the library only appeared 500 years after the conquest.

Regarding art in Islam, it might open your world view a little bit to realise that there are numerous paintings of the Prophet Mohammed by Shia Artists.
This painting depicts both Muhammed and Jesus in prayer, for example:






You might also be interested to know that dance is practised as a form of prayer in Sufi Islam:

Sufi whirling - Wikipedia

The history and Art of Islam is a diverse creature; it is just as varied and amazing as European Art, and in many cases the two overlap seamlessly, because these are adjacent geographic regions and they share a lot of their history.
You'll even find patterns borrowed from Islamic prayer calligraphy woven into Viking funerary clothes:
www.bbc.co.uk: Why did Vikings have 'Allah' on clothes?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The Islamic Golden Age is the name of a historical period of advancement in philosophy in the Middle East:
> Islamic Golden Age - Wikipedia
> 
> The Library of Alexandria has actually been destroyed multiple times, including being burnt accidentally by Julius Caesar's forces- and parts of the Library were then destroyed at least twice more by Roman Emperors.
> ...


Sufis and Shias are minorities (that are constantly oppressed by sunni majorities btw, just a few weeks back talibans shot up a Doctors Without Borders  nursery and killed nurses, moms and babies for the crime of being shia); them existing (as basically heretics) doesn't negate what's in core islamic texts. Not sure also what to think of insisting to call Muhammad a prophet, he really was a horrendous piece of work. But we're going off topic


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Sufis and Shias are minorities (that are constantly oppressed by sunni majorities btw, just a few weeks back talibans shot up a Doctors Without Borders  nursery and killed nurses, moms and babies for the crime of being shia); them existing (as basically heretics) doesn't negate what's in core islamic texts. Not sure also what to think of insisting to call Muhammad a prophet, he really was a horrendous piece of work. But we're going off topic



Minorities exactly; there is great diversity in Artistic tradition- and we would do ourselves a great disservice in failing to acknowledge, celebrate and learn from it.

Incidentally you'll notice the flaming haloes surrounding holy figures in the painting I posted above. This is a tradition borrowed from Buddhist painting- since Buddhism was the dominant religion in parts of South Asia before the arrival of Islam.

Some Buddhist artistic traditions also refrain from illustrating the prophet Buddha. So I wonder whether the Artistic conventions in some sects of Islam are actually Buddhist in origin.


For the record, there is no prohibition of artistic images of the prophet in the Qur'an. There is a wider prohibition of Art of living creatures in the Abrahamic religions 'thou shalt make no graven image' - and some interpretations of this commandment resulted in the Iconoclasm in Europe- because it was believed that drawings of Christ were a sin. 

Iconoclasm - Wikipedia


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Minorities exactly; there is great diversity in Artistic tradition- and we would do ourselves a great disservice in failing to acknowledge, celebrate and learn from it.
> 
> Incidentally you'll notice the flaming haloes surrounding holy figures in the painting I posted above. This is a tradition borrowed from Buddhist painting- since Buddhism was the dominant religion in parts of South Asia before the arrival of Islam.
> 
> Some Buddhist artistic traditions also refrain from illustrating the prophet Buddha. So I wonder whether the Artistic conventions in some sects of Islam are actually Buddhist in origin.


Oh that's interesting

I've also heard the Greco-Bactrian kingdom also gave a great mix of influences


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh that's interesting
> 
> I've also heard the Greco-Bactrian kingdom also gave a great mix of influences



If you have access to the BBC by the way there's going to be a series about the Art of Iran starting on Monday.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> Baroque, not Renaissance, but Artemisia Gentileschi was the absolute GOAT and no one can convince me differently.  What a freaking star.
> 
> Vast numbers of dudes paint the story of Suzanna and the Elders as a naughty giggle-giggle of a woman well aware men are watching her naked against her will, oh so coy.
> 
> Artemisia, a SEVENTEEN year old girl: That would SUCK this is what it would feel like!



This is also the first recorded depiction of dabbing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If you have access to the BBC by the way there's going to be a series about the Art of Iran starting on Monday.


I Don't think I do, but Iran does have some stunning buildings


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Art can be something that brings us together, rather than an excuse to talk about our disdain for other countries or peoples.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Jun 12, 2020)

"Hate" would be a strong word but one fetish that I just don't find appealing at all is weight gain to the point of immobility. I just do not get what's appealing about something that is beyond morbid obesity.


----------



## TheBarghest (Jun 21, 2020)

My art in general is pretty easy to hate:
Userpage of DocSawbones -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
That's all I gotta say.


----------

